# Afternoon Turkey hunting?



## vtdawg09 (Mar 21, 2009)

What are yalls thoughts and advice for turkey hunting in the afternoon, when should I get out there?


----------



## chambers270 (Mar 21, 2009)

I am doing the same later. I talked with a buddy and he said to be set up by 6:00.

That is what I am going to do


----------



## boparks (Mar 21, 2009)

sent pm


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Mar 21, 2009)

Can't kill a turkey at home! I'm leanin against a tree right now and hoping mr tom will walk by.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, Afternoon hunting a turkey is Like Deer hunting.. just use your calls alot more..lol


----------



## chambers270 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have looked one here but I have not been able to find much info on afternoon hunts. Could somebody help us out.

Do you call every 5, 10, 15 minutes. Do you setup in the open close to a suspected roost tree of get in a bottom? How close should you try and get to the tree you think he will fly up in?


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 22, 2009)

I called a bird in yesterday afternoon for a buddy of mine. We set up in a place where there was some fresh turkey sign, and cold called every thirty minutes.   We set up at 4:00PM.  The bird I called up first answered my calls at 5:35PM, and did not show up until 6:30 PM.  He only gobbled three times, but he you could tell he was getting closer.  You have to be patient.


----------



## blindhog (Mar 22, 2009)

If you are where they want to be is the key.  Set up in the roost area. 
I have had success around 4:00 before.  On the first occasion I set up and yelped and cut very loudly.  From then on, I clucked and purred every 5-10 minutes and did the leaf scratching noises.  They clucked at me and let me know they were coming.

The second occasion, I got on a flat above the roost bottom, and only clucked.  He was already close, it only took about 10 minutes and he clucked, walked in front of me, and.....boom.

Both times were in thick woods, early season.  It is a waiting game.


----------



## BubbaD (Mar 22, 2009)

chambers270 said:


> I have looked one here but I have not been able to find much info on afternoon hunts. Could somebody help us out.
> 
> Do you call every 5, 10, 15 minutes. Do you setup in the open close to a suspected roost tree of get in a bottom? How close should you try and get to the tree you think he will fly up in?



Check out my mid-day nap thread. We left camp around 12:15 pm. We were in a field and I called every 10 -15 minutes...depending on how long I dozed


----------



## boparks (Mar 24, 2009)

vtdawg09 said:


> What are yalls thoughts and advice for turkey hunting in the afternoon, when should I get out there?




Afternoons can be long and uneventful but I've killed quite a few turkeys through the years during that time. They mostly don'y gobble until after 5:30 or so so mid afternoon birds wil likely come in quiet.

I set up in open areas like on logging roads, fields or areas that have turkey sign etc. Turkeys need to be able to see your set up for a ways out and you need to be able to see as well. Set up a quick brush blind , put out a B Mobile and hen and get comfortable. I'll hunt from after lunch on. 

I'll try and wait to call every 15 minutes but its hard for me not to call more. I'll start out slow and low in case a birds close and then crank it a few times and than sit and wait.
I use box calls mostly just to make sure I can be heard for a ways off.  

You've got to control your movement because you won't know when hes coming.

This aint runnin and gunnin by no means but you can most definitely kill turkeys this way.

Watch the decoy because thats where he'll end up.

If you're hunting late into the afternoon / evening then knowing whrer birds roost comes into play.
Again Esaterns for me rarely gobble until very late in the day.

Merriams and Rios will gobble well in the afternoons. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Robk (Mar 24, 2009)

just need to pattern them.  that and a big sack of patience and you'll succeed.  I have been after a particular double bearded turkey since last year and he took a load today.


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont get off work til 5. could probably get set up in my spot by 5:45 in a blind. is that too late or what?


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Mar 24, 2009)

Nah you should be ok i would set up near a known roost spot and keep your ears open and you may be able to talk one in before fly up, but try to find out if hes roosting with hens and set up based on that, if hes hen'd up set up close to his roost site and wait or if nothing else put em to bed and try to listen where he flys up at  and sneek sneek sneek out of there after dark and be there and waiting for him on the flip flop(a.m.)  but i cant stress it enough sneek like you are sneeking out of the house in high school in the middle of the night! Good luck buddy  go whack em!


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah every bird is different, but dont get too aggressive on the calls unless he hangs up on you  purrs and clucks are deadly im the pm unless hes hend's up them mimic what the boss hen is doing and she may come and bring the gobbler in tow.  Atleast thats how i was taught and it worked sun afternoon Good luck!!


----------

